# A couple ideas



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi guys,
I always seem to have more ideas than time. Here are a few extras, perhaps they might inspire someone.














































Happy haunting.


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

all of those are great! I especially like the first one...I might try something like that when build my pirate scarecrow this year.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Fantastic artwork and great inspiration as well. I'd love to see more of your art.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

awsome - thanks.


----------



## TwiceBittenNotShy (Sep 3, 2008)

those are great. i'm especially fond of the lantern tree. thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good stuff!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Love the Pumpkin Kreeps and the Lantern Tree.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Those were excellent Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

The pumpkin creeps are brilliant!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Awesome art work. Loved the lantern tree


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey thanks for the posts!

Here is a quick idea for an entrance gate.. As always I wish I had time to all these, but as it stands I am just about out of time just setting up..










Edit, and a sarcophagus.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

All of them are very good ideas S&B...
I especially like the pumpkins kreeps and your entrance


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The pumpkin Kreeps are my faves! And technically they've already been done, albeit in two different pieces by different people...

Imagine, if you will, a Pumpkinrot head on one of Dave the Dead's rising spirits. Anyone else seeing that when they look at that picture?


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

This stuff is incredible. Any chance you could fill us in on what process you use to create this art? I would like to start making a better attempt at drawing out my ideas before starting to build in order to stop wasting so much materials on stuff I end up not liking.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Revenant said:


> The pumpkin Kreeps are my faves! And technically they've already been done, albeit in two different pieces by different people...
> 
> Imagine, if you will, a Pumpkinrot head on one of Dave the Dead's rising spirits. Anyone else seeing that when they look at that picture?


There is always a lot of 'Rot' influence in any of the pumpkin headed stuff I have. Frankly never saw the potential of carved pumpkins until seeing Pumpkinrot, so I give him full credit for making pumpkins cool in my book.

:jol:


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Magic Taco Truck said:


> This stuff is incredible. Any chance you could fill us in on what process you use to create this art? I would like to start making a better attempt at drawing out my ideas before starting to build in order to stop wasting so much materials on stuff I end up not liking.


No problem, I draw in photoshop, and I usually draw the dark first and then add the light parts. It helps a lot to get ideas out of my head so I can move on to the next one. If your interested in photoshop painting, try searching 'speed painting' in youtube.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice S&B...definitely inspirational...thanks


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Color me inspired Sir! I love the lantern tree. I have a young weeping tree that will be bare on Halloween that I have been trying to think up something for. That concept would be great. A few small Micheal's pumpkins with tortured faces would be perfect. Thanks.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I know what you mean about getting the design idea out, so that my mind can move on to something new....thought I was the only one.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love the artwork. These are great ideas. I'm doomed to have things stuck in my head forever, since I can't draw in any format. :googly:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That is some amazing art work. Love all of them and will surely use at least one.
Thanks for the posts.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

SkullAndBone said:


> No problem, I draw in photoshop, and I usually draw the dark first and then add the light parts. It helps a lot to get ideas out of my head so I can move on to the next one. If your interested in photoshop painting, try searching 'speed painting' in youtube.


Do you use a pen attachment of any type? I am _reasonable_ at sketching things in Photoshop, but I don't have a pen so I have to use my mouse. I own CS3 Design Premium, so I have a few tools at my disposal, but ultimately I just can't sketch that well with a mouse. I'm hoping that I am just missing some technique. Otherwise I'm going to have to get a scanner for hand drawings (which aren't even close to as good as your Photoshop work).


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are all awesome. my favorite is the lantern tree. Humm do i have enough time to do that for this year?LOL


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Magic Taco Truck said:


> Do you use a pen attachment of any type?


Yeah, I use a wacom tablet and pen. It would be pretty hard to sketch like that with only a mouse.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

cerinad said:


> Those are all awesome. my favorite is the lantern tree. Humm do i have enough time to do that for this year?LOL


You'll have to thank Pumpkinrot for the inspiration of the tree idea. He and I talked about hanging lanterns for his 2007, so I drew the sketch based on his idea.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those great ideas.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ooooooohhhhh THAT sir is KILLER!!! What an *awesomely* sinister fence!


----------



## sedgewickhotel (Nov 25, 2007)

SkullandBone - I never have thought about integrating pumpkins into a haunt/set.. I've always just classified them as "cute" and therefore avoided them at all costs. But let me tell you, I find your concepts and use of pumpkins absolutely inspiring. Well done.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I love all the great ideas!! Now if I only had time/money/space to build it all! LOL


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

wudden said:


> SkullandBone - I never have thought about integrating pumpkins into a haunt/set.. I've always just classified them as "cute" and therefore avoided them at all costs. But let me tell you, I find your concepts and use of pumpkins absolutely inspiring. Well done.


I think that's the key behind Pumpkinrot's popularity... he proved that traditional doesn't have to be cute... pumpkins can be scary too!


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Revenant said:


> I think that's the key behind Pumpkinrot's popularity... he proved that traditional doesn't have to be cute... pumpkins can be scary too!


Agreed, I never saw the sinister potential of the pumpkin until I saw the first Pumpkinrot.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Holy S#$%!! Those are truly incredible!! I love them all, but I am going to HAVE to try the floating candles someday... rig up led candles and float with black tethered helium balloons??

Next year I will have to invest in a TON of leds to make all the candles I'll have to do.

I need a better job. My budget for NEXT year is already blown!!


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Your mind is in a wonderful place, Skull and Bone. Looking at the candle tree, I think one or two FCG rigs would work well. I had 3 little ghosts rising and falling behind tombstones last year. Flickering led candles would work.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Spider Rider said:


> Your mind is in a wonderful place, Skull and Bone. Looking at the candle tree, I think one or two FCG rigs would work well. I had 3 little ghosts rising and falling behind tombstones last year. Flickering led candles would work.


Oh, man thats a great idea. It would be a great way to put my crank to use again.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

from artist to artist, very nice work man - - - your conceptual sketching is great - love the unfinished look that you have to all your pieces - very inspiring - what program are you using? - just re read the whole thread - what version of PS you using? CS2? 3? and im guessing your making use of the waccam tablet? thanks! riley


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Again, awesome. Thanks for posting the other drawings. I may have to print them for the office.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool ideas -- I have put JoL's atop 4' tomato cages before (just remember to make your entry cut from the bottom and not the customary top side...) and they look pretty cool as well (light with a glow-stick or similar). We had some old grape vines and twigs that then got woven into the cage lattice.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

great artwork, S&B, much inspiration! Thank you.


----------

